# Looking for male or female friends in Cairo (18-25)



## jaded.mornings (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am visiting Egypt for a little while before I head back to Canada. Currently in Cairo for this week but will be travelling around the country for some tourist activities. 

Unfortunately the majority of the people I know here do not share the same degree of open-mindedness that I have. So I am looking for a discreet friend around my age whom I can can be comfortable around and do certain activities that would normally be frowned upon here (drinking for example). 

To expand a little about myself, without going into too much detail, I'm a 21 year old male, attractive, down to earth, athletic build, recent university graduate in Canada who enjoys multitude of activities ranging from sports, gym, swimming, nightlife and just having a decent conversation. 

Please note that I am NOT looking for anything other than friendship at this point, looking for a strictly platonic friendship - I will not reply to anyone that insinuates otherwise.

Please post here or send me a private message if you'd like to know more. Remember, I'm only in Cairo for a week!


----------



## jaded.mornings (Aug 2, 2014)

I am also in the area - lets exchange contact information so we can discuss!


----------

